# The best way to lower PH



## Kai McNeil (14 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 

I have a question.

I'm trying to lower my PH from 7.9 to lower 7.0's 

Whats the best way to achieve this naturally without using chemicals? 

I have bog wood in the tank, and catappa leaves, but in your experience whats the best way to achieve this constantly?

thankyou!


----------



## X3NiTH (15 Oct 2016)

CO₂

Reason is you can control its input to a desired pH level drop repeatably with great consistency. Organic reduction due to decay in the tank (Bogwood and Cattapa) will produce CO₂ thus dropping the pH naturally, acid generation through this process will reduce the KH of the water allowing the pH to drop further. You can add black water extract to drop the pH through acidity but in regards to your question that is chemically altering the water with a permanent additive (only rectified through water changing if you drop pH beyond desired level or adding another chemical to swing the other way).

CO₂ is the only thing you can add consistently and to be non permanent if desired levels go beyond those required, you shut of the gas and the levels will equilibriate with the atmosphere naturally, like it never happened.

Gas cylinders and regulators feels like an alien chemical manipulation compared to a natural process, but high CO₂ concentration waters (in nature) are a consequence of very high persistent bio load degredation (rotting wood and leaf fall, not regarding acid addition in this process and KH reduction as the main pH dropping factor), I imagine this would be in volumes not sustainable to allow room for plants.

Easier to add CO₂ to attain this pH drop without using additives (and be safe for animals).

If you wanted to go for a Ph of 5 from 7.9, it's going to be additive chemicals most of the way.

From 7.9 to 7 using CO₂ is easy and safe for the tank inhabitants, unless your KH is crazy high!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2016)

Gucci soil from the likes of Tropica, ADA, Colombo etc will also lower pH.


----------



## Costa (30 Oct 2016)

If you have very hard water then I doubt CO2 will have any meaningful effect. Please read the Co2 posts before deciding to add CO2. The most "natural" way of lowering pH is through peat moss, which really doesn't lower the pH but the water hardness (GH/kH). Problem is that peat's activity goes down with time (30 days) and its a nuisance to swap the used peat with new every so oftern (unless you've got a sump).


----------



## Kai McNeil (1 Nov 2016)

Thanks for your reply's all, i'm keeping rams and angels. i'm already running C02 and the PH doesn't budge. i need to test my GH/KH but my water conductivity is extremely high, i have a fluval G3 and the reading is 870 and this does not drop. So im guessing thats my issue?


----------



## dw1305 (1 Nov 2016)

Hi all,





Kai McNeil said:


> i need to test my GH/KH but my water conductivity is extremely high, i have a fluval G3 and the reading is 870 and this does not drop. So im guessing thats my issue?


Yes.

RO is an option and I have very hard tap water (~18dKH and ~700 microS) and I use rain-water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kai McNeil (2 Nov 2016)

Out of interest how do capture your rain water and ensure its clean enough to use? this is something im really tempted to do?


----------



## dw1305 (2 Nov 2016)

Hi all,





Kai McNeil said:


> Out of interest how do capture your rain water and ensure its clean enough to use?


Just via a water butt from the roof. I use a simple technique to ensure that the water is safe to use. Have a look at <"If it's yellow, let it mellow...">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kai McNeil (3 Nov 2016)

Am i right in thinking this only works if you have a slate roof? i have concrete tiles so the water i likely to pick up allsorts?


----------



## dw1305 (4 Nov 2016)

Hi all, 





Kai McNeil said:


> i have concrete tiles so the water i likely to pick up allsorts?


No concrete should be fine, they need to be very hard and cured, so little calcium carbonate will be dissolved. If they were brand new? I might wait ~6 months.

I have two types of concrete roof tiles, the tiles on the older part of the roof are still absolutely perfect after ~40 years, the tiles on the extension have worn edges etc after 10 years. 

cheers Darrel


----------

